# Hello everyone! I have some questions about my 16 month old male gsds eating habits?



## kush's momma<3 (Jan 24, 2013)

my dog kush is 65 pounds (a year and four months) and he eats a cup and a half of dry food around 930 am, and a cup and a half again at dinnertime, so three cups in total. I am wondering if anyone has comments on whether that is enough for him? Or if I should be giving him more? He seems like a healthy size but im not sure if this is enough for a growing dog?

im a new GSD owner so any advice helps thanks in advance!!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

What kind of food do you feed? I feed my boy 3 cups a day on his food.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

How active is he? My 9.5 year old dog gets about 1200 calories a day but the 18 month old gets about twice that much [3 cups a day, up to 6 cups a day for the young one]...They each weigh about 72 lbs though I have not weighed the younger one for about a month and he is in the "bulking" phase.

One thing. The picture appears to be one of a well fed GSD at a good weight for his frame but it is hard to tell with him laying down. That is the determinant.


----------



## kush's momma<3 (Jan 24, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> How active is he? My 9.5 year old dog gets about 1200 calories a day but the 18 month old gets about twice that much [3 cups a day, up to 6 cups a day for the young one]...They each weigh about 72 lbs though I have not weighed the younger one for about a month and he is in the "bulking" phase.
> 
> One thing. The picture appears to be one of a well fed GSD at a good weight for his frame but it is hard to tell with him laying down. That is the determinant.


he is quite active we go on lots of walks together but still seems like he could eat more after his meals, maybe i should add a scoop to each meal?


----------



## kush's momma<3 (Jan 24, 2013)

GusGus said:


> What kind of food do you feed? I feed my boy 3 cups a day on his food.


its the kirkland brand from costco, and how old is your dog? cause thats how much im feeding mine at the moment


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

kush's momma<3 said:


> its the kirkland brand from costco, and how old is your dog? cause thats how much im feeding mine at the moment


A year and a half. He maintains a perfect weight.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Try adding half a cup and see if he finishes it. He may be just fine with the amount he's eating. Mine is the same weight as yours and he averages 3-4 cups a day depending on how active he's been. We have been very inactive lately and his consumption is more around 3 cups...1.5 cups in AM and 1.5 cups around PM. If he finishes really quickly and is still licking the bowl I will add another half cup. 90% of the time he won't eat that extra half I give him.
You could also try switching his food to see if you see a difference. We ran out of food and Tractor Supply was closed so had to get a small bag of Purina one night and he acted like it was the best thing he ever tasted. I went ahead and finished the bag and by day 3 he was turning his nose up at it and his stools were out of control so I switched back to TOTW. Just trust your instinct on your dog. If you feel like he's happy and healthy then he probably is getting enough.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog was a pup i fed him 3 cups a day. one cup
in the am, one cup noonish and one cup in the pm. i think
he was 9 months old when we went to one cup in the am
and one cup in the pm. i always add something to my dogs kibble
so he's getting a little more than one cup per feeding. feeding
and the size of the dog is different for all dogs.


----------

